# LED Tubes



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

ive only worked on them in the 12 volt variety.. aka car neons. what wattage are the bulbs?


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

I'd look into their operating temperatures. Not sure how the cold would affect start time or brightness.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

goose134 said:


> I'd look into their operating temperatures. Not sure how the cold would affect start time or brightness.


ive yet to have any problems with my leds in chicago. also, many freezers/fridges are now using led.


----------



## itsunclebill (Jan 16, 2007)

Anybody seeing any 72" tubes? I haven't located any yet.

The 48" are 15 watts so I'm guessing the 72s would be 22.5 watt if they are made.


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

> ive yet to have any problems with my leds in chicago. also, many freezers/fridges are now using led.


Good to hear. All of the LED installs I've done have been more with interior accent lighting. Didn't even know they made tubes. The only ones I've seen are a bar type setup and one that had a sort of long, triangular light engine.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

the applications for LED are so huge. they use them for everything now. streetlights, most flashlights, and now even headlights..


----------

